# What kind of jobs ARE available in your area?



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What kind of jobs *are* available in your area? 

It has been suggested that some work is available in some professional areas. Have a look. What's available in your area and what kind of conditions are we talking about?

Aimed at Spanish people, English speakers or it doesn't matter?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Example one posted yesterday...... (Mod.. this is not an advert... It's a snip from a job ad... I have no association with them and have excluded contact details)

My client is represented in 11 countries, with customers based in over 30 different countries worldwide. With an existing global team of 3,200 employees they are currently focusing on a recruitment drive across Spain to reinforce their existing development hub: Sant Cugat-Barcelona, Zaragoza, Valencia or Madrid.

Alternatively my client can also consider candidates to be based from their London office.
LocationSpain
IndustryIT
Start DateASAP
RateEUR50k - EUR75k per annum + Benefits


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Teaching English
In Madrid there are opportunities, but there are different kinds of offers
Academies - for qualified (CELTA/ Trinity) you can get @ 950 - 1250 take home. With experience more. Expect evening schedules and kids classes.
Private classes through an organisation - @ 10€ an hour probably with social security paid
Private classes on your own - anything from 10 - 25€ depending on what you feel comfortable charging with your qualifications and experience. Then you have to decide if you're going to do this legally or not by becoming self employed
Company classes - In academies this is usually slightly better paid, or you can do this on your own. You definitely need to be self employed to do this and many academies will also expect you to be self employed for this kind of work. Doing it self employed you get an average of 30€ per hour.
Teaching assistant - For students or recent graduates. Get in touch with British Council


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Example one posted yesterday...... (Mod.. this is not an advert... It's a snip from a job ad... I have no association with them and have excluded contact details)
> 
> My client is represented in 11 countries, with customers based in over 30 different countries worldwide. With an existing global team of 3,200 employees they are currently focusing on a recruitment drive across Spain to reinforce their existing development hub: Sant Cugat-Barcelona, Zaragoza, Valencia or Madrid.
> 
> ...


Very informative. I'm sure a lot of people will find this useful.
Aren't you tempted by any of these offers?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Very informative. I'm sure a lot of people will find this useful.
> Aren't you tempted by any of these offers?


No, retired at 51.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

This is just off the top of my head but one company that is literally no more than two minutes from my house has a few job offers ranging from admin work, IT and engineering. 
I'm guessing they will be well paid too.
INAER, líder global en servicios aéreos de emergencia y mantenimiento de aeronaves

Not so much locally but Airbus have around 20 jobs on offer throughout Spain and 50 internships which would be excellent for anyone starting their careers.
Airbus Group - Job Search

It's tough to search for random jobs as people will most likely know there own industry better and where to look.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Pazcat said:


> It's tough to search for random jobs as people will most likely know there own industry better and where to look.


Yes, I only know IT but not the others.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> It's tough to search for random jobs as people will most likely know there own industry better and where to look.


Which is why I wrote about teaching which is what I know most about.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I only picked those because I could hear the helicopters from the first link at the time and I decided to run with the idea. 
True some of the engineering jobs are quite specific but there are a number of admin jobs available as well.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> Example one posted yesterday...... (Mod.. this is not an advert... It's a snip from a job ad... I have no association with them and have excluded contact details)
> 
> My client is represented in 11 countries, with customers based in over 30 different countries worldwide. With an existing global team of 3,200 employees they are currently focusing on a recruitment drive across Spain to reinforce their existing development hub: Sant Cugat-Barcelona, Zaragoza, Valencia or Madrid.
> 
> ...


Quite a few jobs like this in Madrid these days. LinkedIn seems to be the best place to look (and be found). Although they don't usually mention salaries on LinkedIn, I know a few Spanish people who (to their surprise) recently got jobs with this kind of spec. I guess it comes down to knowing what skills are in demand and working hard to get them.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Chopera,

I actually don't know which company this is although the locations they mention are the same locations where a well known IT employer is based. I don't think it's the one I am thinking of because this company is saying they employ 3200 globally, whereas the one I know well has more than that in one office! Anyway, it's good to see they've got some competition at last. I hope their business is enabling them to train a few grads as well as seek experienced hires.

And as you say, there are quite a few positions at the moment, my search actually turned-up 59 posts all made within the last 12 weeks.

I do agree, IT has always been about anticipating the requirement for skills and making sure you somehow acquire them.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Such jobs as are available in this area are almost entirely in hospitality -bars, cafes, hotels - or real estate, a lot of telesales too. Most are seasonal and low=paid. Having 1000 euros net seems to be thought of as a 'good' salary.
Horlics, do those salary levels you cite go as a 'good' salary in places like Madrid, do you know? In £s, they range from £35k to £55k at current exchange rates. Not exactly megabucks for the global IT industry.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Such jobs as are available in this area are almost entirely in hospitality -bars, cafes, hotels - or real estate, a lot of telesales too. Most are seasonal and low=paid. Having 1000 euros net seems to be thought of as a 'good' salary.
> Horlics, do those salary levels you cite go as a 'good' salary in places like Madrid, do you know? In £s, they range from £35k to £55k at current exchange rates. Not exactly megabucks for the global IT industry.


They're not megabucks but it's difficult to perform a direct comparison with other countries because there are so many variables. Salaries in Madrid may be half those in London but so is the cost of living. On the other you might receive certain in work benefits in London that you don't in Madrid, but then again you can expect a better state pension in Spain, etc, etc. 

Also they say that once you earn above 50k, achieving a higher salary ceases to become such a priority and people look for other benefits from work, such as flexible hours, lower stress and more interesting work. That's certainly true in my case. I 've known plenty of people change job to get say a 20% pay rise, half of which goes to the tax man anyway, only to find they do 10% more hours. They end up taking home no more money for each hour worked than they did before, but they have to deal with more stress and have less free time.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chopera said:


> Also they say that once you earn above 50k, achieving a higher salary ceases to become such a priority and people look for other benefits from work, such as flexible hours, lower stress and more interesting work. That's certainly true in my case. I 've known plenty of people change job to get say a 20% pay rise, half of which goes to the tax man anyway, only to find they do 10% more hours. They end up taking home no more money for each hour worked than they did before, but they have to deal with more stress and have less free time.


Depends on your work. It wasn't my experience. The more promotion I got, the less work I did.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Horlics, do those salary levels you cite go as a 'good' salary in places like Madrid, do you know? In £s, they range from £35k to £55k at current exchange rates. Not exactly megabucks for the global IT industry.


I haven't looked at Madrid salaries for a long time so I really wouldn't know if they're good. You are right about them not being good when compared with the global IT industry. You'd certainly make more money in the US, UK, and parts of Europe like Germany and Holland for example.

I once considered making a full-time move to Spain many years ago but didn't. The main reason was the lower pay. It would have been OK if I was sure it would be a one way trip, but I knew that in the event that I later return to the UK, I would be financially worse off.

Pay levels were the reason that you didn't bump into many Brits in the Madrid office but the London office was littered with Spaniards. Still is.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> I haven't looked at Madrid salaries for a long time so I really wouldn't know if they're good. You are right about them not being good when compared with the global IT industry. You'd certainly make more money in the US, UK, and parts of Europe like Germany and Holland for example.
> 
> I once considered making a full-time move to Spain many years ago but didn't. The main reason was the lower pay. It would have been OK if I was sure it would be a one way trip, but I knew that in the event that I later return to the UK, I would be financially worse off.
> 
> Pay levels were the reason that you didn't bump into many Brits in the Madrid office but the London office was littered with Spaniards. Still is.


Yeah it got to the point about 8 years ago when I was at the point of moving back. I was working for a start up and doing crazy hours and decided if I was spending all the time in the office then I might as well be in London and getting decent money for it. However I decided to give it one more go with a different company in Madrid and that one turned out to be sufficiently well paid to keep me in Madrid.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

From today's Sur in English (leaving out all the sales, estate agency and bar/restaurant work):-

Are you good at Excel? We are looking for 6 data assistants who have attention to detail. Spanish contract, 1,000 pm gross.

Union Jack Removals . vacancy for Accounts & General Adminisration Person to cover maternity leave (could possibly lead to full time employment). Spanish speaking an advantage but not essential.

St George's School, Malaga - part time Mathematics Teacher for Key Stage 3, required for September 2015.

Responsible and experienced funiture delivery man, specialising in furniture installation, required to join team. English a must, Spanish a bonus.

Experienced satellite and AV installer required for immediate start. Must have driving licence.

Personal assistant (driving, home repairs, dog walking), mornings only. 12 euros per hour. Fluent English, must be fit.

Secretary required in a small and friendly Spanish/Swedish law firm. Trilingual (fluent) in English, Spanish and a Scandinavian language is essential.

It's quite rare to see ads which actually quote salaries or conditions - which I take to be a bad sign!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> From today's Sur in English (leaving out all the sales, estate agency and bar/restaurant work):-
> 
> Are you good at Excel? We are looking for 6 data assistants who have attention to detail. Spanish contract, 1,000 pm gross.
> 
> ...


That looks like quite a good selection to me, and not badly paid (for Spain)


----------

